# Bachlauf als eine Art Wasserrinne



## Antje (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum und habe natürlich einige Fragen:

Folgende Situation ist bei uns gegeben:

Wir haben einen kleinen Teich (600 Liter) neu angelegt. Es ist ein Fertigbecken. Nun möchte ich gerne einen kleinen, sich schlängelnden Bachlauf haben und dachte an Fertigschalen. Diese wirken aber für meinen Babyteich zu wuchtig. Da schießen dann Kanonen auf Spatzen und - nicht ganz unwichtig - mein allerliebester Gatte findet das ganze Projekt unnötig.

Er schlug jetzt eine Regenrinne vor, die ich kategorisch ablehne, da zu schmal, Wasser zu schnell, zu gerade, zu häßlich. Steinfolie oder auch normale Teichfolie möchte er nicht also gehen mir langsam die Ideen aus.

Vielleicht könnte ich ihn noch überreden wenn ich ihm eine breitere Wasserrinne vorschlage, die aber bitte, bitte, bitte nicht einfach gerade mit ein oder 2 rechten Winkeln verlaufen soll.

Ich würde mich über Ideen und Erfahrungen sehr freuen und auch ehrlich erfahren, ob mein Teichvolumen einen Bachlauf überhaupt her gibt. In Punkto Pumpleistung bin ich auch noch völlig unbedarft. Das Gefälle würde ungefähr 3-4 % betragen.

Herzlichen Dank
Antje


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als eine Art Wasserrinne*

Hallo Antje,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns Teichvirusinfizierten.

Die einfachste Methode ist immer noch Teichfolie.Allerdings würde ich sie gerade verlegen mit zwei Stufen/Mulden, in denen das Wasser stehen bleiben kann, wenn die Pumpe abgeschaltet ist (wichtig für die Pflanzen). Breite ca. 50 - 60 cm, Tiefe zwischen 15 und 25 cm. Das Schlängeln modeliere ich dann mit Steinen und Sand hinein. So bekomme ich Ecken für Pflanzen, mal ein Stück breiter und flacher, mal ein Stück tiefer und schmaler. Das variert die Fließgeschwindigkeit und bringt Leben in die Sache. Der Phantasie kannst Du da freien Lauf lassen.

Eine einfache Regenrinne würde ich auch ablehnen. Da kann ich einen Gartenschlau in Becken plümpern  lassen.

Das Becken ist übrigens groß genug dafür. Ich habe auch so angefangen.


----------



## Antje (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als eine Art Wasserrinne*

Hallo Christine,

ja, wir nehmen jetzt doch Teichfolie 

Kannst Du mir noch einen Tipp geben? Unser Bachlauf wird ca. 7 Meter lang - mit allen Windungen usw. Wir stellen uns vor, einen entsprechenden Druckfilter gleichzeitig als Bachlaufpumpe zu benutzen.

Da ich immer etwas mißtrauisch Verkäufern gegenüber bin, wollte ich mal wissen was für eine Pumpleistung das Geräte haben sollte.

Der Teich hat nur 600 Liter, eine max. Tiefe von 58 cm. Der Bachlauf wird wohl schlussendlich eine Breite von ca. 30 cm bekommen - mal etwas mehr oder weniger - und das Gefälle so ca. 3 % damit es leise vor sich hin plätschert....

Herzliche Grüße
Antje


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als eine Art Wasserrinne*

Hallo Antje,

einen Druckfilter? Wofür? Was willst Du denn filtern? Du willst doch den Bachlauf sicherlich auch bepflanzen und auch das Teichlein ist bepflanzt, oder? Du hast also eine "Filteranlage". Du brauchst lediglich eine Bachlaufpumpe. Und welche Leistung ergibt sich aus der Pumpenkennlinie und der Menge Wasser, die durch den Bachlauf gehen soll.

Ich werde diese Frage mal in die Technikabteilung verschieben, ich denke die Technik-Spezies können Dir da präzisere Auskunft geben.


----------

